
How would you use this domain name? - HassanAaldebiss
What would be your unique idea of using this domain name: RandomBloger.com
======
apsdsm
I hope you didn't buy that domain name with no idea what to use it for.

I also hope you're not asking people to come up with a unique business idea
for you.

~~~
HassanAaldebiss
I was thinking of a very simple idea not for a real business. More for fun.

------
rman666
I’d let it expire and use the money you were going to spend to renew it on a
lottery ticket.

------
HassanAaldebiss
I was thinking to make it as a very simple blogging platform. You open link
and start blogging immediately. No supscribion is needed. The visitors can
vote for how longs blog should stay on the website.

------
nnn1234
Heck of way to get free ideas. One way could be just what the name
suggests(not urban dictionary meaning)

Have a random blog post from a list of authors + rev share with the author

------
kamphey
A list of domain name ideas based on just the domain name.

------
myst
For porn of course!

~~~
qbrass
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bloger](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bloger)

------
hidiegomariani
nothing

